# Dog relocation to Dubai



## Humby (Jun 7, 2013)

I am looking t move to Dubai and bringing my border collie with me. He is a very active dog, can anyone recommend an area in Dubai which is good to live that has easy access to areas where I can walk him off lead?


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

I want to bring my dog as well, but Dubai isn't a pet friendly place. Dogs are not allowed at the beaches or parks. Aside from that not sure where else I'd bring mine. That along with the oppressive heat would be very hard on a dog.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Animals are more adaptive than people give them credit for. Obviously you avoid the heat during the day and keep them inside, walking early morning and late at night during the summer.

Dogs are not allowed off the leash in any public places, to do that, you need to go into a desert area.

People have dogs in most communities in Dubai. I've always had dogs here and have lived in Mirdif, The Springs and the Villa - all really good communities for dogs, plenty of space.

The one thing I will say, is if you're planning on bringing a pet to the UAE make sure you have the financial means to take it with you when you leave!!! Far too many expats come, bring their animals, something happens and the animals get dumped on the street or put to sleep, because they didn't have the foresight to consider what happens if something goes wrong.

So please, think very very carefully about bringing a pet with you.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Animals are more adaptive than people give them credit for. Obviously you avoid the heat during the day and keep them inside, walking early morning and late at night during the summer.
> 
> Dogs are not allowed off the leash in any public places, to do that, you need to go into a desert area.
> 
> ...


The villa communities all seem fine for dogs. Having grassy locations is a good thing. 

Apartments are a mixed bag. Marina is good (see below) and I understand so are the Greens. 

Some like Jumeirah Beach Residence, despite a lot of grassy areas on their plazas, have a strict no pets policy, but selectively enforced as you see some pets there. The Beach Walk is strictly no go for pets. When you consider how they are trying to cater to families there, you'd think it would be pet friendly, until you realize most of the families who have moved into JBR (or may be steered to it) do not consider domestic animals "Halal".

We live in the Marina - lots of pets here despite much of it being a concrete jungle (lots of empty sand lots, few grass plots you can readily let the dog onto without security guards noticing in a nasty way). Our beagle misses the squirrels and rabbits in our 1/2 acre back yard and throughout our neighborhood in Virginia. But she has met many neighbors here - there is even a Great Dane living in one of the 2 BR's here in Park Island. Honestly, I am amazed how well dogs adapt to the environment. To the point where we went to the vet a few weeks ago, another customer in the waiting room had a rabbit in a carrier, and our beagle barely even noticed it! Perhaps she has adapted too well to Dubai.

We shipped the dog here using a US pet relocation specialist, who helped process the USDA paperwork, booked the flight, and utilized Dubai Kennel and Cattery (DKC) in Umm Ramoul, who handled the paperwork on this end and boarded the dog for a couple weeks until we moved into our apartment. When we go away, we leave the dog at the Urban Tails Pet Resort near the Green Community. Compared to similar facilities in the US, they are actually quite reasonable and the staff are very nice and give good personal attention (better than the part time high school workers they often use in the States).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

RW, why are you quoting me? I didn't ask the question lol

The only thing I will add, is make sure you have written permission from the LL to have pets and even in that case some communities/buildings have a no pet policy.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are a lot of pets in Dubai - dogs and cats. It's true that Muslims consider pets to be unclean but then again there are plenty of Muslim families with pets as well. 

The only areas where dogs seem to be able to roam freely off-leash is to head out to the desert just outside Dubai. Certain areas are popular with pet owners who congregate and let their dogs run.

As for communities - Emaar communities seem to be the most pet friendly. Emirates Living, Arabian Ranches, Greens (if you want an apartment). 

My biggest worry about having pets in Dubai would be the off chance that you move into a villa and the next door neighbors are conservative Muslims who think animals are haram and allow their kids to throw rocks at the dogs with no repercussions. This is unlikely to happen if you move to an established expat area but it's why you still need to never let the dog out of sight outdoors. 




Humby said:


> I am looking t move to Dubai and bringing my border collie with me. He is a very active dog, can anyone recommend an area in Dubai which is good to live that has easy access to areas where I can walk him off lead?


----------

